# Plan ahead for new brake pads.



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Been driving U/L in Vegas for 22 months now. 99% stop n go. 5,200+ rides, about 55 rides a week. Replaced pads 33,000 miles ago, now need replacing again. I am on the brakes waaay often. It's the nature of driving LV as most drivers know.
Start planning ahead for pads. Nissan dealership advertised $249.95 per axle...$500! Pads should cost around $90 or less for ceramic. Get a friend or mobile mechanic to do work; another $100 to $150 should get it done.
As soon as you start hearing audible wear indicator noise; change pads so you don't have to replace rotors also. Eventually you will have to change rotors, but if you change pads at earliest warning; rotors might go 100,000s of miles. 
Stop by your convenient auto parts store. Ask about 10% U/L driver/courtesy discount. Also inquire about synthetic engine oil if you aren't already running it...especially in hot climates. Start watching their ad flyers.
Be on top of maintenance...it pays.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I got my pads with s lifetime warrantee...

I just pop them of and trade for new.

Sure saves on the maitenance bill...

Also make sure you change that oil...frequently if possible...

Rakos


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Drivincrazy said:


> Nissan dealership advertised $249.95 per axle...$500!


Nissan dealerships are the worst. I did my own breaks for under $100.00 front pase are a bit pricey. ~50-80... rears were 20.

They quoted me $3600.00 to replace my Front CV axles... I did it myself for under $300.00. And that's with shipping and some tools.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Rakos, I need your mechanic for my brake job...how many bananas does he charge?


----------



## Bubbajr (Nov 12, 2017)

Or go on eBay and buy the pads + rotors for $60-$80 delivered


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Front pads (left and right) - cheapest Autozone Duralast lifetime warranty for $20.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bubsie said:


> Front pads (left and right) - cheapest Autozone Duralast lifetime warranty for $20.


For my Nissan the cheaper I doubt the fronts were ~$50.00. Tjey are about 3x as thick as the back.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

If you can't do it yourself find a mechanic that works for $40 an hour. 
I have one I've used for years now, found him on Craigslist originally. 
And he's mobile.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> If you can't do it yourself find a mechanic that works for $40 an hour.
> I have one I've used for years now, found him on Craigslist originally.
> And he's mobile.


I had an old Camaro z-28 and that was slipping badly. I posted an ad on Craigslist for a good ****** guy to fix my rear-end.

Couldn't walk right for a month after that... :/


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> If you can't do it yourself find a mechanic that works for $40 an hour.
> I have one I've used for years now, found him on Craigslist originally.
> And he's mobile.


Yep same here....have mobile guy and he has garage for bigger jobs....I save on all the labor rates and apply savings to getting premium parts like factory pads and rotors. I almost dropped when I seen $200-$300 per axle brake jobs with cheap China pads and rotors that maybe last a year on your car. He's almost half the price overall and I'm buying top of the line OEM parts.



Bubbajr said:


> Or go on eBay and buy the pads + rotors for $60-$80 delivered


 you have to watch what you buy on those sites....if it's too cheap you'll barely get a year out of a rotor and replace pads in six months.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Stop crying about driving in LV OP.....yeah, all those flat roads must be killing you.

I went to Ithaca NY for one night...I could smell my brakes after 2 hours.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I had an old Camaro z-28 and that was slipping badly. I posted an ad on Craigslist for a good ****** guy to fix my rear-end.
> 
> Could walk right for a month after that... :/


Bahahahah

I was gonna vote for myself for funniest MF er,
But you might have just changed my mind


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Bahahahah
> 
> I was gonna vote for myself for funniest MF er,
> But you might have just changed my mind


I'm going to add another vote for him for that post...lol


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> If you can't do it yourself find a mechanic that works for $40 an hour.
> I have one I've used for years now, found him on Craigslist originally.
> And he's mobile.


Does he travel to lafayette, LA????


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Stop crying about driving in LV OP.....yeah, all those flat roads must be killing you.
> 
> I went to Ithaca NY for one night...I could smell my brakes after 2 hours.


my whole city and 80% of suburbs built on freakin mountains.., for sure need brake cool downs here and there


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

RockAuto has some of the cheapest prices online.

I suggest looking at Stoptech brake pads

http://www.rockauto.com/?a=G-autoparts

http://www.stoptech.com/products/stoptech-brake-pads


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Cheap is what you get. Brake dust everywhere didn't even last 40K this year. Paid an extra 40 and went with Ceramics.

No cheap Chinesse rotors either. THey are not heat treated properly and start to warp at 10K.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

On Strip in LV, u are on yo brakes constantly in near gridlocked traffic. It's so bad it sends me home or to the burbs.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

It seems like you automatic ****** guys are burning up brakes because a car in D wants to go. Not a problem with manual. 

Plus I usually down-shift when I approach a stop and only brake at the very last moment, to come to a complete stop. I love the shock and awe it imposes on the guy behind me when the rear end of my car "jumps", without illuminating the brake lights, when I down-shift suddenly.

Sure I could be burning up my clutch, but it's cheaper than a therapist.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

I always give a dab of brake pedal to light up the stop lights when engine braking. Many of the idiots out there can't judge a vehicle slowing down without bright red assistance.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Bubsie said:


> I always give a dab of brake pedal to light up the stop lights when engine braking. Many of the idiots out there can't judge a vehicle slowing down without bright red assistance.


Oh believe me, I'm looking in the rear view when I do it. The effect is more pronounced with the BMW than the Hyundai...everything is "tighter". In fact if I so much as take my foot off the gas the car starts slowing down immediately...most cars coast. The thing likes high RPM's.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Drivincrazy said:


> Been driving U/L in Vegas for 22 months now. 99% stop n go. 5,200+ rides, about 55 rides a week. Replaced pads 33,000 miles ago, now need replacing again. I am on the brakes waaay often. It's the nature of driving LV as most drivers know.
> Start planning ahead for pads. Nissan dealership advertised $249.95 per axle...$500! Pads should cost around $90 or less for ceramic. Get a friend or mobile mechanic to do work; another $100 to $150 should get it done.
> As soon as you start hearing audible wear indicator noise; change pads so you don't have to replace rotors also. Eventually you will have to change rotors, but if you change pads at earliest warning; rotors might go 100,000s of miles.
> Stop by your convenient auto parts store. Ask about 10% U/L driver/courtesy discount. Also inquire about synthetic engine oil if you aren't already running it...especially in hot climates. Start watching their ad flyers.
> Be on top of maintenance...it pays.


Pads cost like 25 or 30 bucks per pair online.

That example is for $40-50k Fords and $60-70k Lincolns.... so not exactly econobox stuff.



Bubsie said:


> Front pads (left and right) - cheapest Autozone Duralast lifetime warranty for $20.


Autozone stuff is pretty dodgy, imho


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

So, where are the quality brake pads found? What brand? Right now my new Autozone front pads feel fine.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Drivincrazy said:


> So, where are the quality brake pads found? What brand? Right now my new Autozone front pads feel fine.


If you want to be safe, go with the (s)dealership. Or JC Whitney.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Drivincrazy said:


> Been driving U/L in Vegas for 22 months now. 99% stop n go. 5,200+ rides, about 55 rides a week. Replaced pads 33,000 miles ago, now need replacing again. I am on the brakes waaay often. It's the nature of driving LV as most drivers know.
> Start planning ahead for pads. Nissan dealership advertised $249.95 per axle...$500! Pads should cost around $90 or less for ceramic. Get a friend or mobile mechanic to do work; another $100 to $150 should get it done.
> As soon as you start hearing audible wear indicator noise; change pads so you don't have to replace rotors also. Eventually you will have to change rotors, but if you change pads at earliest warning; rotors might go 100,000s of miles.
> Stop by your convenient auto parts store. Ask about 10% U/L driver/courtesy discount. Also inquire about synthetic engine oil if you aren't already running it...especially in hot climates. Start watching their ad flyers.
> Be on top of maintenance...it pays.


That price looks about rightish for a dealership fix.

Using a car as a taxi will run it into the ground.

Who puts 200 stop/go miles on their car in a day?

(the cops don't even drive that many)

Just taxis...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Drivincrazy said:


> Been driving U/L in Vegas for 22 months now. 99% stop n go. 5,200+ rides, about 55 rides a week. Replaced pads 33,000 miles ago, now need replacing again. I am on the brakes waaay often. It's the nature of driving LV as most drivers know.
> Start planning ahead for pads. Nissan dealership advertised $249.95 per axle...$500! Pads should cost around $90 or less for ceramic. Get a friend or mobile mechanic to do work; another $100 to $150 should get it done.
> As soon as you start hearing audible wear indicator noise; change pads so you don't have to replace rotors also. Eventually you will have to change rotors, but if you change pads at earliest warning; rotors might go 100,000s of miles.
> Stop by your convenient auto parts store. Ask about 10% U/L driver/courtesy discount. Also inquire about synthetic engine oil if you aren't already running it...especially in hot climates. Start watching their ad flyers.
> Be on top of maintenance...it pays.


53,300km (about 33,000 miles) and the front pads of the Model X are about 40% worn. (1st service at 80,000kms).

It'll take a while, but eventually no high-mileage vehicle operator will be able to justify the cost of an ICE car.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

If Stoptech pads are too expensive, or they don’t have your application, I suggest Power Stop pads and rotors. I used to go through a set of front EBC and Hawk pads every year but the Power Stop pads have lasted 80,000 miles.


----------



## UberGsNp (Dec 23, 2017)

So I noticed some shaking on my breaks going downhill on a highway on Thursday, took it into my acura dealership to get them checked out, told me I'd need to get my rotors resurfaced at 250+ tax ._.' started quoting around to all the other Acura dealerships in my area, getting my rotors resurfaced and new pads for 280+ tax, Deal or steal?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberGsNp said:


> So I noticed some shaking on my breaks going downhill on a highway on Thursday, took it into my acura dealership to get them checked out, told me I'd need to get my rotors resurfaced at 250+ tax ._.' started quoting around to all the other Acura dealerships in my area, getting my rotors resurfaced and new pads for 280+ tax, Deal or steal?


Steal.....ck rotors at any parts shop...

Worse case is they prolly...

Dont NEED turning..

Butt...could always use it...

Butt...remember it doesn't...

COST them anything to do...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

UberGsNp said:


> So I noticed some shaking on my breaks going downhill on a highway on Thursday, took it into my acura dealership to get them checked out, told me I'd need to get my rotors resurfaced at 250+ tax ._.' started quoting around to all the other Acura dealerships in my area, getting my rotors resurfaced and new pads for 280+ tax, Deal or steal?


I always give the dealer first shot on unexpected repairs. Get a detailed analysis in writing, sometimes for free, sometimes for $75 bucks or more. This is on potentially higher end repairs. Once you have the data, it's possible to use google and shop around to see what the "book" expects for labor hours. Sometimes the dealer per hour is on par with a local shop, sometimes a little higher but never to an eyebrow raising degree. The real cost difference is usually the parts. If it's a vehicle you plan to keep long term it's always better to use OEM vs aftermarket. On simple repairs, I've resorted as far as to hire mobile craig's list mechanics in a pinch. YMMV, but dealerships will generally get the job done right and back it up. On brakes, I would go dealership for that price.


----------

